# Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?



## nyso (27. Januar 2010)

*Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*

Nachdem an der Schweinegrippe deutschlandweit ja "nur" 189 Menschen gestorben sind, die normale Grippe im gleichen Zeitraum aber etwa 10.000 Menschenleben gekostet hätte und die Bundesregierung immerhin 50.000.000 Impfampullen gekauft hat drängt sich doch die Frage auf, ob das Ganze bloß ein riesiger Schwindel war.

Inzwischen untersucht sogar der Europarat die Möglichkeit, ob die Pharmaindustrie mit der WHO, welche ja vor hunderttausenden Toten gewarnt hatte und die Schweinegrippe zur Pandemie erklärt hat, gemeinsame Sache gemacht hat. 

Wie seht ihr das? War die panikmache berechtigt oder wollte die Pharmaindustrie bloß Geld verdienen und hat sich die WHO vor den Karren spannen lassen? Immerhin ging es um weltweit 18 Milliarden Dollar, die nach der Wirtschaftskrise gerne verdient werden.

Die ausführliche News könnt ihr hier nachlesen.


----------



## ole88 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*

auf mich hat keiner gehört wie ich das schon im oktober sagte, das war mir so klar^^


----------



## Väinämöinen (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*

Jetzt wäre es halt interessant herauszukriegen, warum die WHO die Pandemie-Definition geändert hat und ob diese Entscheidung von der Pharmaindustrie gefördert wurde.

Vielleicht sollte man die WHO einfach mal verklagen


----------



## ole88 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*

bin dabei wer macht mit?


----------



## hempsmoker (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*

Ich hab das auch alles für viel zu aufgepushed gehalten. Die haben da einen riesigen Hype drum gemacht und nix ist passiert... Bin froh mich nicht geimpft haben zu lassen. Aber schon eine krasse Frechheit diese Panikmache, auch von den Medien... die haben ja Zeitweise über nix anderes gesprochen.


----------



## kress (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*

Find ich echt übel, das die soviele Ampullen gekauft haben. Was ich gehört hab macht mich noch verärgerter: In Deutschland haben in manchen Städten/Orten keine Impfung bekommen, der Grund war das nicht genug vorhanden waren. Am nächsten Tag hab ich dann irgendwo gelesen, das Deutschland nicht weiß, wohin mit den ganzen Ampullen und hat sie zum Teil ans Ausland verscherbelt.-.-


----------



## nyso (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*

Also ich habe mich ja auch nicht Impfen lassen, genau wie der Rest meiner Familie. Ich sah das auch von Anfang an als Schwindel an, hoffentlich lässt es sich irgendwann beweisen.

Besonders dreist fand ich vor ein paar Tagen einen Artikel in meiner Lokalzeitung. Da hat der Amtsarzt darauf hingewiesen das im Keller des Gesundheitsamtes 50.000 Ampullen übrig sind. WTF?!? Hier leben bloß 10.000 Menschen!!! Was wollen die mit den ganzen Dingern? 

Ganz nebenbei hat er gleich nochmal Angst verbreiten wollen als er auf die Gefahr einer Pandemie mit tausenden Todesopfern hingewiesen hat. Als schon klar war das dem nicht so ist!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*

Die Pharmakonzerne sind die großen Gewinner der Schweinegrippe.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*

Öhm, die "normale" Grippe ist ebenfalls sehr gefährlich, daher kann man Schweinegrippe nicht als gefährlicher bezeichnen, so wie das in der Umfrage rüberkommt.

EDIT: Jetzt zählen auch schon in diesem Bereich Beiträge.....()


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*

Ich finde, das war alles abgesprochen.
Denn Leuten Angst machen und somit richtig viel Geld zu verdienen.

Ich habe nicht impfen lassen und hätte es auch nicht vorgehabt.


----------



## axel25 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*

Ich hatte die Schweinegrippe! 1 Tag Vorlauf, 3 Tage tatsächlich krank, danach noch 1 Tag richtig schlapp, dann fühlt man sich noch eine Woche etwas ausgelaugt und das wars! Jetzt bin ich wohl noch für eine Weile imun dagegen! Eine Impfung hat keiner aus meinder Klasse, in der Woche, in der Ich krank war, waren über 50% meiner Klassenkameraden ebenfalls erkrankt!
Sogesehen halte ich das für abgesprochen, war halt "eine" von vielen Grippen.


----------



## taks (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*

Ohne die Medien wär es nie soweit gekommen.
Ne Killergrippe wirkt sich eben schon gut auf die Einschaltquoten aus...


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*

Also, ich hab se bis Dato nicht bekommen und auch keiner aus meinem näheren Umfeld, jedoch die normale Grippe hatte über die Hälfte. Welche ist denn nun ansteckender, frage ich mich jetzt?


----------



## joraku (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*

Ich finde was in D abgegangen ist war Panikmache hoch drei. Irgendjemand hat bestimmt gut daran verdient. 

Ne, mal im Ernst, ich glaube ich hatte die Grippe sogar. Kann ich nicht sicher sagen, hatte auch kein Fieber, war aber 3 1/2 Tage auser Gefecht.
Auch im Bekanntenkreis habe ich ähnliches gehört, auch von einer Arzthelferin, die sich wahrscheinlich auch angesteckt hatte, bei der es aber nicht so schlimm war.
In Ländern wie Brasilien ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht verwunderlich, das leider viele Menschen an der Grippe gestorben sind. Jedes Jahr sterben in manchen Regionen der Erde 1000ende Menschen an Grippe, auch in Deutschland! Dies sind dann meist alte Menschen, Kranke, Kleinkinder deren Immunabwehr noch nicht so stark ist sowie anderweitig geschwächte Menschen wie Schwangere. In einigen Ländern sind nunmal nicht die medizinischen Möglichkeiten gegeben um sie zu behandeln. (Teile von Afrika, Südamerika, Indien oder Teilen von China.)
Jedes Jahr gibt es ja eine neue Grippewelle, von daher darf man sich, als einzelner nicht so in Panik versetzten lassen. Gefärdete Gruppen sollten sich aber auf freiwilliger Basis impfen lassen können.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*

So ne "Schweinegrippe" gabs in den 70er in den Usa auch schonmal. (kann mich nicht mehr ganz genau dran erinnern^^)
War nur Schwindel und Geldmacherei 
Ich hab mich nicht impfen lassen und denke (hoffe) , dass da nix mehr kommt.
Bin zwar atm verschnupft , aber solangs weiter nix is


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*

Wenn ihr euch über den Posting Counter unterhalten wollt, macht das im entsprechenden Feedback Thread. Ich habe mal etwas aufgeräumt.

Also ab jetzt wieder ONTOPIC


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*



nyso schrieb:


> Nachdem an der Schweinegrippe deutschlandweit ja "nur" 189 Menschen gestorben sind, die normale Grippe im gleichen Zeitraum aber etwa 10.000 Menschenleben gekostet hätte und die Bundesregierung immerhin 50.000.000 Impfampullen gekauft hat drängt sich doch die Frage auf, ob das Ganze bloß ein riesiger Schwindel war.
> 
> Inzwischen untersucht sogar der Europarat die Möglichkeit, ob die Pharmaindustrie mit der WHO, welche ja vor hunderttausenden Toten gewarnt hatte und die Schweinegrippe zur Pandemie erklärt hat, gemeinsame Sache gemacht hat.
> 
> Wie seht ihr das? War die panikmache berechtigt oder wollte die Pharmaindustrie bloß Geld verdienen und hat sich die WHO vor den Karren spannen lassen? Immerhin ging es um weltweit 18 Milliarden Dollar, die nach der Wirtschaftskrise gerne verdient werden.




Natürlich will die Pharmaindustrie bloß Geld verdienen. Sollte eigentlich auch offensichtlich sein, die haben das "industrie" ja nicht umsonst im Namen. Sonst würden sie VEB Gesundheit&Wohlfühlen halten.

Die einzige Besonderheit der Schweinegrippe gegenüber z.B. der Vogelgrippe war, dass rechtzeitig ein wirkungsvoller Impfstoff auf dem Markt war und die Übertragungswege keinen anderen Schutz zuließen. Ansonsten war es eine ganz normale "nicht-normale" Grippe, wie es sie immer mal wieder gibt. Selten genug, damit die Medien Panik verbreiten können (die alljährliche Influenze ist einfach zur Gewohnheit geworden - die Leute interessiert nicht, was mehrere hunderttausend Menschen in Deutschland töten könnte. Das ist egal. Für die Nachrichten braucht man frisches, was neues).

P.S.: Mit einer Umfrage, die soviel "DIE" enthält, dürften wohl nur Verschwörungstheoretiker zurechtkommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*

Interessant ist jetzt nur noch zu wissen, wieso die Pharmakonzerne so schnell ein wirksames Gegenmittel hatten. 
Dem Braten kann man einfach nicht so trauen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Pharmakonzerne sind die großen Gewinner der Schweinegrippe.


du meinst: Die "Schweine" sind die großen Gewinner der Schweinegrippehysteriebetrugsaktion. Ohne dabei die Haus oder Wild -Schweine beleidigen zu wollen.


----------



## steffen0278 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*

Was heist Hype gemacht? In der Zeit war Weltpolitisch eh nix los. Über was sollten die Medien denn sonst berichten.


----------



## Genghis99 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*

Mir tun die Leute leid, die sich haben impfen lassen und denen es von der Impfreaktion sau-schlecht ging. Ich finde solche Panikmache mit diesen Folgen ist Körperverletzung.

Ansonsten ist mir kein Schwein mit Grippe begegnet.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*

Ich hatte die S-Grippe und muss sagen ist schon schlimmer als eine normaler Grippe aber mehr nicht.

An sich war es gut die Mittel zu kaufen aber man hätte sie für die Leute bestellen sollen die die echt wolten hätte so mässig Geld gespart. Was man ja in die Bildung stecken hätte können...


----------



## Phenom BE (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*

Die Schweingrippe gibt es meinseswissens seit den 70ern. Sich so damit aufzuspielen ist übertrieben. wenn man weniger Impfen gekauft hätte und dann die ohne wirkverstärker wär das besser gewesen.


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*

Eine Firma Tamiflu hat sich an dieser "krankheit" eine goldene Nase verdient und das wars dann eigentlich auch schon wieder.


----------



## EinarN (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*

Trotz Todesfälle es existier noch immer kein Klarer Beweis das die personen Tatsächlich zu 100% von Schweinegrippe Verstorben sind.

Die Meisten hatten andere Krankheiten / Scwächen was in Kombination mit den Virus zum Tode führten, andere wiederum hatten  mit sicherheit irgendwas anderes noch, wusten jedoch nicht.

Kein mensch geht einfach so zum artzt um zu wissen ob er Top gesund ist oder ob er eine Versteckte Krankheit.

@ Genghis99



> Mir tun die Leute leid, die sich haben impfen lassen und denen es von der Impfreaktion sau-schlecht ging. Ich finde solche Panikmache mit diesen Folgen ist Körperverletzung.


Das Beweist wieder wie Leicht die massen zu Beeinflüssen sind und wie einfach es ist VOLKSVERDUMMUNG Kampanien durch zu zihen.

Noch schlimmer z.B. war es in Rumänien.
Dort wurde die Bevolkerung GEZWUNGEN PER GESETZ sich zu Impfen.
Es wurde sogar mit bis zu 5 Jahre Haft Gedroht bei impfung Verweigerung.
Nun sind auch die wach Geworden. Leider zu Spät da es einige todesfälle und Behinderungen auf Lebenszeit Aufgetaucht sind in volge der Impfung.


----------



## TRON (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*

Ich unterstelle der Pharmaindustrie sogar die Freisetzung von Krankheitseregern um Medikamente verkaufen zu können !


----------



## shila92 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*

Das würde ich zwar nicht sagen, aber ich denke, dass die Pharmaunternehmen die eingentlich nicht so gefährliche Schweinegrippe hochgepusht haben um mehr Medikamente verkaufen zu können. 

Deshalb fehlt mir eine Antwortmöglichkeit wie z.B.: Die Schweinegrippe war zwar nicht abgesprochen, wurde aber gezielt übertrieben und ausgenutzt.


----------



## EinarN (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*



shila92 schrieb:


> wurde aber gezielt übertrieben und ausgenutzt.


Sowas machen zu 99,9% die Medien.
Breaking -News, Einschat Quoten = GELD VERDINEN.

Nicht umsonst wude z.B. bei RTL das Mittag Journal auf 2 stunden Gestrekt. 
Von 12 bis 14 Uhr haben die nun Reichlich zeit Volksverblödung und Panikmache Theorien Hoch zu Schaukeln und Verbreitern.

Das einzige was da hilft, ABSCHALTEN


----------



## shila92 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*



> Nicht umsonst wude z.B. bei RTL das Mittag Journal auf 2 stunden Gestrekt.
> Von 12 bis 14 Uhr haben die nun Reichlich zeit Volksverblödung und Panikmache Theorien Hoch zu Schaukeln und Verbreitern.


Und es ist immer wieder das gleiche... erst Vogelgrippe, dann Schweinegrippe. Was kommt als nächstes um Einschaltquoten zu bekommen? Die Eselgrippe? Pinguingrippe? 



> Das einzige was da hilft, ABSCHALTEN


Ich guck das gar nicht erst. Man spürt förmlich, wie der IQ dabei sinkt...


----------



## EinarN (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*



shila92 schrieb:


> Und es ist immer wieder das gleiche... erst Vogelgrippe, dann Schweinegrippe. Was kommt als nächstes um Einschaltquoten zu bekommen? Die Eselgrippe? Pinguingrippe?


Du wirst staunen aber es sind gut 3 - 4 Wochen her, seit bei RTL Mittag Jurnal Gut *20 Minuten* über der *ZIEGEN GRIPPE* diskutiert wurde, was sich Angeblich in *HOLLAND* Bereitz Bemerkbar machte. 
Die Simptomen sollten änlich wie bei BSE aber nicht so Häftig. Es soll angeblich mutiert sein von der Schweinegrippe und auch auf Menschen Übertragbar. 

Ich denke das ist wohl eine Testphase um zu sehen wie fiel es noch möglich das Volk zu Verblöden. 
Danach kommt, Hunde und Katzen Grippe um die Haustiere ab zu Schafen.
Zum Schluss kommt noch *HARTZ 4 GRIPPE* und dann Bleibt das Land Endlich Ohne Arbeislose weil sich mit Sicherheit alle Anstecken und Verrecken


----------



## shila92 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*

Ahahaha...  

Ich frage mich immer, wer solchen Sch... glauben soll?  Die meinen doch nicht im Ernst, dass man die Leute damit rumbekommt.


----------



## EinarN (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*



shila92 schrieb:


> Ahahaha...
> 
> Ich frage mich immer, wer solchen Sch... glauben soll?  Die meinen doch nicht im Ernst, dass man die Leute damit rumbekommt.


Doch. 
Die meinen es Ernst und die Beweise Liegen auf der Hand. 
Stichwort SCHWEINE GRIPPE.
Wie Fiele sind sich Impfen Gegangen? 
Nur In Düsseldorf Standen die stundenlang in den Warteschlangen um sich den Rotz im Köroper pumpen zu Lassen. 
Deine Frage Beantwortet sich durch reale Beispiele von Selbst.
Das volk ist wie Die Schafe hinter den Schafshütter.
Wen der ein mahl mit den Stock Hinhaut volgen die Schaffe sogar in den Tod.
Das Volk, sind die Schafe . 
Den rest kanste dir ja ausdenken


----------



## rehacomp (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*

Das wurde maßlos übertrieben. Im verhältnis zur normalen Grippe ist die Schweinegrippe selten bis garnicht aufgetreten.

Aber wir sind damit noch nicht fertig.
Im fernsehen gibts jetzt schon Werbespots, wo zB. Sagrotan explizit dafauf hinweist "auch gegen ..."
Eine andere war auch nicht besser "gegen H1N1".

Ich weiß echt nicht, wo das noch hinführen soll.


----------



## EinarN (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*

VOLKSVERDUMMUNG ist der Neue MEDIEN u. Politikern HOBBY im neuen Milenium. 

Jeder kann sich dagenen SCHÜTZEN !
TV u. RADIO Abschalten, GEZ kündigen.

Nur Entspannungfilme Kucken, Werbefreies Internet Radio Hören, Nur umbedingt notwendige Nachrichten höchstens Wetter Vorhersage aus dem Internet Bezihen und man ist Dagegen GEIMPFT


----------



## shila92 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*



> Doch.
> Die meinen es Ernst und die Beweise Liegen auf der Hand.
> Stichwort SCHWEINE GRIPPE.
> Wie Fiele sind sich Impfen Gegangen?


Ja, stimmt. Aber es wundert mich nur immer wieder, wie die Leute sich davon beeinflussen lassen.  
So langsam sollten sie es doch mal wissen... aber ich glaube, das wird nie passieren. 



> VOLKSVERDUMMUNG ist der Neue MEDIEN u. Politikern HOBBY im neuen Milenium.


Und anstatt mal was richtiges zu tun, wird nur so ein Blödsinn verzapft. Und da wundern die sich, dass sich immer weniger Leute für Politik interessieren (die die es kapiert haben).


----------



## EinarN (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*



shila92 schrieb:


> Und anstatt mal was richtiges zu tun, wird nur so ein Blödsinn verzapft. Und da wundern die sich, dass sich immer weniger Leute für Politik interessieren (die die es kapiert haben).


Ist doch leicht verdintes geld. Dieten sind bestens bezahlt, der Beste Beruf was existiert.

Man wird politiker, produziert Blödsinne und Dünschiss wie am Fliesband und der Gehalt kommt von den Steuernzahlern .

*ICH WERDE POLITIKER !!!!* 

Ironie der Logik:

DAS VOLK BEZAHLT UM VERARSCH ZU WERDEN


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*



TRON schrieb:


> Ich unterstelle der Pharmaindustrie sogar die Freisetzung von Krankheitseregern um Medikamente verkaufen zu können !



Kannst du gerne machen, aber nicht hier.
Hier legst du entweder ein Belege auf den Tisch oder kassierst die Konsequenzen für sinnlose Polemiken.





shila92 schrieb:


> Ahahaha...
> 
> Ich frage mich immer, wer solchen Sch... glauben soll?  Die meinen doch nicht im Ernst, dass man die Leute damit rumbekommt.



Guck dir die Auflage der BILD an.
(und die der restlichen Sprringer-Altpapierproduktion)
Guck dir Umfragen an.
Guck dir Wahlergebnisse an.
Setzt dich an (oder neben) einen Stammtisch.
Deine Aussage ist in etwa so nah an der Wahrheit dran, wie die von Tron weiter oben


----------



## Autokiller677 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Jetzt wäre es halt interessant herauszukriegen, warum die WHO die Pandemie-Definition geändert hat und ob diese Entscheidung von der Pharmaindustrie gefördert wurde.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte man die WHO einfach mal verklagen


Kann ich nur zustimmen. Wenn die die Definiton nicht geändert hätten, wäre die Schweinegrippe nie eine Pandemie geworden. Und dreimal darf man raten, wer unter anderem in dem Komitee sitzt, die die Änderung beschlossen haben: Typen von GlaxoSmithKline, dem Hersteller des Schweinegrippe Impfstoffs.

Da kann man gar nicht anders als an Betrug glauben....


----------



## Wincenty (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*

[x] _Die haben ganz klar gemeinsame Sache gemacht, das ganze war geplant.


Die UNO - und somit alle Unterorganisationen (oder zumindest die meisten: Ausnahme waere zB UNICEF) - sind ein PAZIFISTISCHER SCHWATZLADEN (sry wegen der Geschichtlichen Aehnlichkeit aber es trifft nun mal gut zu)


Die UNO ist eine veraltete, defekte Organisation und sollte nicht mehr agieren oder gar existieren. Es ist reine Geld- und Zeitverschwendung



Ich wette naechstes Jahr kommt ne neue Grippe-PANDEMIE
entweder die Hunde-, oder Katzen-, vielleicht die Wurm-, oder gar die BAKTERIENgrippe

_


EinarN schrieb:


> VOLKSVERDUMMUNG ist der Neue MEDIEN u. Politikern HOBBY im neuen Milenium.
> 
> Jeder kann sich dagenen SCHÜTZEN !
> TV u. RADIO Abschalten, GEZ kündigen.
> ...



Oder normal zur Schule gehen UM ZU LERNEN!!! und zuhause Buecher lesen oder ZOCKEN XD
_ 

mfg 
_


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*



TRON schrieb:


> Ich unterstelle der Pharmaindustrie sogar die Freisetzung von Krankheitseregern um Medikamente verkaufen zu können !


 
Und wieso kommst du zu dem Schluss? 
Das würde mich jetzt mal sehr interessieren. 



shila92 schrieb:


> Das würde ich zwar nicht sagen, aber ich denke, dass die Pharmaunternehmen die eingentlich nicht so gefährliche Schweinegrippe hochgepusht haben um mehr Medikamente verkaufen zu können.


 
Die Medien haben das hochgetragen. 
Dabei ist sie nicht gefährlicher als eine normale Grippe (bei der aber mehr Menschen sterben).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Guck dir die Auflage der BILD an.
> (und die der restlichen Sprringer-Altpapierproduktion)
> Guck dir Umfragen an.
> Guck dir Wahlergebnisse an.
> ...


 
1. Die Auflage der Bild ist in den letzten Jahren gesunken, wenn ich nicht irre. 
2. Umfragen sind ja nie repräsentativ, gerade wenn sie von den Medien gemacht werden. 
3. Das sorgt dafür, dass die Pharmakonzerne weiter gefördert werden (Gesundheitslobbyisten leisten gute Arbeit ). 
4. Gibts echt Stammtische, an denen objektiv über Politk gerdet wird?


----------



## EinarN (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> .....Gesundheitslobbyisten leisten gute Arbeit


Wart mal ab bis die es herausfinden das seit den 01.01.2010 in Rumänien die *FAST FOOD / JUNK FOOD STEUER* Eingeführt wurde um die Bevölkerung zur Gesunde Ernehrung zu Zwingen was dann Hier passiert 

In Rumänien jeder Hamburger, Cola, Hot Dog, Chips usw., alles was zur FAST FOOD / JUNK FOOD Gehört wird Gesondert besteuert. 
Dieses geld fliest in den Taschen den Neuen Krankenkassen System nach den Deutschen Modell. 

Bei eine 23 Millionen Einwohner wie Fiel Rumänien hat, nur in Monat Januar wurden bereitz *15.MILLIONEN EURO* in der Kasse eingezahlt.
Trotzalem, der Genuss von Fastfood ist nicht zurück gegangen Es wird genau so wie üblich weiter Gefressen auch wen es teurer wurde.
Da kann man sehen was so ein Kleines Land Alles Verspeist und was das für eine Geldquelle ist, dieses .........UNGESUNDE FAST FOOD.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*

1. aber nicht unter 1
2. müssen auch nicht repräsentativ sein, nur ein Beispiel für die Wirkung der Medien in zu vielen Einzelfällen (1 ist zuviel)
3. ...und nicht nur dafür
4. wer redet von objektiv


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*

1. das weiß ich jetzt nicht so, ist aber immer noch die größte Tageszeitung in Deutschland.
2. Die Medien bauen sich die Umfragen so hin, wie sie gebraucht werden, zu welchem Zweck auch immer.
3. Na ja, Hauptsächlich, denn nirgens wird mehr Geld verteil als im Gesundheitssystem und gerade dort gibts, oh Wunder, auch die meisten Lobbyverbände.
4. Öhm ich weiß nicht, ich dachte, du meintest das.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*

Es ging darum, ob Leute ernsthaft den Schrott glauben, den die Medien verbreiten. Ich hab Stammtische als Beleg dafür genannt - wie kommt da "objektiv" rein? Willst du hier etwas die Meinung vertreten, unsere Fernsehsender würden objektiv berichten 
(langsam wirds offtopic)


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ging darum, ob Leute ernsthaft den Schrott glauben, den die Medien verbreiten.


 
Schwer zu sagen, kommt darauf an, welchen Schrott du genau meinst.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hab Stammtische als Beleg dafür genannt - wie kommt da "objektiv" rein?


 
Keine Ahnung, deshalb fragte ich ja nach. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Willst du hier etwas die Meinung vertreten, unsere Fernsehsender würden objektiv berichten


 
Kommt darauf an, um welche Themen es geht.
Anhand der Bild Zeitung kann man aber sehen, dass die Regierung und auch Westerwelles Meinung als positiv dargestellt wird (sieht man immer ganz gut an den Kommentaren und den veröffentlichten Leserbirefen).
Der Axel Springer Verlag wird eben von CDU und FDP nahen Leuten geführt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (langsam wirds offtopic)


 
Finde ich jetzt nicht, denn gerade die Medien haben einen großen Anteil daran, wenn man der Bevölkerung etwas vermitteln will, was sie glauben soll. Und dazu gehört auch die Schweinegrippe.


----------



## nyso (13. März 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*

Ich habe gestern bei Spiegel Online einen verdammt interessanten Bericht über die Schweinegrippe gelesen. Wie konnte es dazu kommen, wer ist schuld, wer hatte überhaupt interesse an einer Pandemie, warum hat Dt. unmengen unnötigen Impfstoff gekauft und so weiter.
Ist zwar etwas lang, aber 150%ig lesenswert

Seuchen: Chronik einer Hysterie - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wissenschaft


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*



nyso schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern bei Spiegel Online einen verdammt interessanten Bericht über die Schweinegrippe gelesen. Wie konnte es dazu kommen, wer ist schuld, wer hatte überhaupt interesse an einer Pandemie, warum hat Dt. unmengen unnötigen Impfstoff gekauft und so weiter.
> Ist zwar etwas lang, aber 150%ig lesenswert
> 
> Seuchen: Chronik einer Hysterie - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wissenschaft



sicher ein ziemlich interessanter Artikel,aber in Anbetracht der Berichterstattung bzgl. Schweinegrippe (auch) des Spiegels im Herbst 2009 ziemliche Heuchelei. Der Spiegel hat die Hysterie genau wie alle anderen Medien mit verbreitet und legt die Schuld dafür jetzt auf die Schultern der Medizin und Pharmalobby (die sicher auch nicht ganz unschuldig ist).


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*



> Der Spiegel hat die Hysterie genau wie alle anderen Medien mit verbreitet


 
Das sehe ich genauso.



> und legt die Schuld dafür jetzt auf die Schultern der Medizin und Pharmalobby (die sicher auch nicht ganz unschuldig ist).


 
Ursächlich für die Ausgangssituation sind nunmal die Entscheidungsträger und Lobbyverbände, ohne deren Klassifizierung zur Pandemie die Medien sich ein anderes "Panikmachethemenfeld" hätte suchen müssen. Insofern ist die Kritik an Pharma- und Medizinlobby im Spon durchaus berechtigt. 

Die Fähigkeit zu Eigenkritik haben unsere Medien seit Jahrzehnten kontinuierlich (fast komplett) abgelegt. Leider wird auch die Recherchearbeit und die Artikelqualität mittlerweile nicht mehr so hoch bewertet. Da schreibt nur noch einer vom anderen ab und zum Schluss kann man eh nur noch die Hälfte glauben und die andere Hälfte immer unter dem Gesichtspunkt betrachten, welche Konzernrichtung, mit welchen Interessen gekoppelt, von welchen Lobbyschreibern verfasst wird und dies dann wiederum abgleichen.



			
				NDR schrieb:
			
		

> Public Relations, ob seriös oder unseriös, macht sich zunehmend vor allem in den mittleren und kleinen Zeitungen breit. Denn dort wird permanent Personal abgebaut, und die Agenturen rüsten auf. Heute stehen etwa 50.000 Journalisten rund 40.000 PR-Leute gegenüber. Das Verhältnis ist also schon fast 1:1. Klaus Kocks: "Wer seine Redaktionen aushungert, auf das absolute Minimum von Mitteln und Zeit, der liefert seine Blätter, seinen Sender, PR aus. Das ist so." Klaus-Peter Schmidt-Deguelle: "Die Pressefreiheit ist zur Gewerbefreiheit verkommen, die Nachricht wird zur Ware." Thomas Leif: "Die jetzige Medienkrise und der Spardruck ist quasi der Humus, auf dem sich PR entfalten kann."
> Klaus Kocks: "Alles was an fragwürdigem PR wirklich funktioniert, funktioniert, weil es irgendein Journalist nimmt. Und insofern ist die blühende Blume der PR, wenn es sie gibt, auf dem Mist des Journalismus gewachsen."


 
Quelle: NDR Fernsehen - Sendungen - Zapp - Archiv - Medien und Wirtschaft- PR-Berater: Geschäfte und Machenschaften


----------



## nyso (16. März 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*

Naja, zumindest etwas Selbstkritik ist zu finden^^
_Auch die Medien befördern die Angst. Der SPIEGEL etwa hatte immer wieder über die Vogelgrippe berichtet. Nun widmet er dem neuen "Welt-Virus" eine Titelgeschichte, die geprägt ist von der Sorge, der Schweinegrippe-Erreger könne zum Horrorvirus mutieren (SPIEGEL 19/2009)_


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. März 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Ursächlich für die Ausgangssituation sind nunmal die Entscheidungsträger und Lobbyverbände, ohne deren Klassifizierung zur Pandemie die Medien sich ein anderes "Panikmachethemenfeld" hätte suchen müssen. Insofern ist die Kritik an Pharma- und Medizinlobby im Spon durchaus berechtigt.



Hmm - imho vergessen die SPONtis da aber eine kleine feine Zuständigkeit:
"Der breiten Masse die Bedeutung von Begriffen&Definitionen mitteilen" ist Aufgabe von wem?
Dieser Definition den Ausdruck "Pandemie" zuzuordnen, war eine Steilvorlage - aber niemand hat die Medien dazu gezwungen, darauf einzugehen oder dutzende Schlagzeilen zu produzieren, ohne einmal zu erklären, wie gefährlich eine "Pandemie" eigentlich ist.

Und gerade der Spiegel ist (war? ist länger her, dass ich wirklich was drin gelesen habe, die noch übleren SPON und SPTV passen aber weiterhin) ein Musterbeispiel für "alterative Betrachtungsweisen vermeiden", wie man außerhalb des Springerverlages kaum ein zweites findet.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Schweinegrippe, der große Schwindel?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - imho vergessen die SPONtis da aber eine kleine feine Zuständigkeit:
> "Der breiten Masse die Bedeutung von Begriffen&Definitionen mitteilen" ist Aufgabe von wem?
> Dieser Definition den Ausdruck "Pandemie" zuzuordnen, war eine Steilvorlage - aber niemand hat die Medien dazu gezwungen, darauf einzugehen oder dutzende Schlagzeilen zu produzieren, ohne einmal zu erklären, wie gefährlich eine "Pandemie" eigentlich ist...


 
Na dann haben die Medien doch ihre Aufgabe erfüllt ... 

Haben uns Hand in Hand mit der politischen Elite unseres Landes haarklein erklärt, was eine Pandemie ist, wie gefährlich die ist, dass sich ALLE unbedingt impfen lassen müssen, dass, wer es (unverantwortlich und unsozial) nicht tut, nicht nur einfach stirbt, sondern in den unendlichen Höllenfeuern schmoren wird.
Nebenbei haben sie noch ordentlich Auflage erhöht, Geld von der Pharmalobby abkasiert. Das Robert-Koch-Institut, Glaxo und ihr Produkt haben ordnungsgemäß ständig Erwähnung gefunden. 

Ich weiß also gar nicht, was du willst ...


----------

